# Waterproof flood lamp



## Mikegw82 (4 mo ago)

Looking for suggestions to put my blue flood bulbs into. I want to clamp them or strap them into my tree shinning down on a graveyard. However I need something that is weatherproof to hold them. Thoughts?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you looking for something formal or official? I would think an outdoor / porch light style fixture would be waterproof as that is what they are designed for. Possibly with an exterior grade electrical box for the wire connections. You could probably even screw something like that to the tree for the season, then remove the screws after without causing any real damage.

If something less formal, possibly something like a birdhouse structure without a front wall or floor. Something that would protect from rain, but still let the light shine out / down? Or maybe even some sort of shallow plastic container to make a 'cover'?


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I know you are looking to use bulbs you already have, but I got some LED floodlights on Amazon that I am happy with so far. I love in Florida and it has rained every day since I have set them up and have had no issues. I can change the color and brightness with my phone.








Led Flood Light 300W Equivalent 3000 LM, Outdoor Color Changing Led Stage Landscape Lights, Bluetooth RGBW Smart Floodlights 2700K & 16 Million Colors&Timing& Music Sync, IP66，US 3-Plug (2 Pack) - - Amazon.com


Led Flood Light 300W Equivalent 3000 LM, Outdoor Color Changing Led Stage Landscape Lights, Bluetooth RGBW Smart Floodlights 2700K & 16 Million Colors&Timing& Music Sync, IP66，US 3-Plug (2 Pack) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like you are looking for something like this.
Woods 300-Watt 6 ft. 18/2 SJTW Incandescent Brooder Clamp Work Light and Heat Lamp with 10 in. Reflector and Bulb Guard 166 - The Home Depot


----------



## Pablo Bones (Aug 11, 2016)

stick said:


> Sounds like you are looking for something like this.
> Woods 300-Watt 6 ft. 18/2 SJTW Incandescent Brooder Clamp Work Light and Heat Lamp with 10 in. Reflector and Bulb Guard 166 - The Home Depot


I have used the 8.5-inch ones for 10 years with both incandescent and LED lights and never had a significant problem. I painted the outside black and distressed them w/ forest green. There are holes at the base to allow heat to escape. If you are using LED lights then place electric tape over the holes to block any stray light and rain drops. I will also use these pointing upward which will collect water - Drilling a 3/16" hole in the base near the socket will help drain any water that collects and using one of these* gaskets* along with a GFCI just in case. Heavy rain will trip the breaker on the ones pointing upward. Then again, somewhere among the hundreds of lights, I use for Halloween or the 10's of thousand of lights I use at Christmas, one of them always trips the GFI during heavy rain. Use Silicon spray or WD40 on the inside to make it shine and repel water.

I have 8 of these and in 2018 bought 10 of the 5 1/2-inch clamps. The 5 1/2-inch clamps fit the LED flood lights perfectly.


----------

